# dvd/vcr combo-vhs sound not working



## bde1957 (Nov 1, 2017)

I've got a combo dvd/vcr player (I think it's Magnavox, I'm not at home right now). The dvd works fine, but when I put in a vhs tape last night, no sound! The picture was fine. The only connections I have are those color-coded ones with three plugs on each end, and I think that's all I've ever used. I moved recently and re-set up the thing, so maybe I forgot something - haven't tried a tape till last night. But I checked a few youtube videos and supposedly hooking up to the dvd/vcr color coded plugs on the player should work. Is there a sound connection I'm missing?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there! Welcome.

You may have an output selector on the VCR/DVD combination. So if you are using the typical 3 connection RCA cable, you will need to assure the VCR/DVD combo is selected for it (output), and that the audio receiver is programmed also for those three connections (input).

I think the typical configuration is yellow (video), red (left audio); white (right audio).

See if there may be a second cable going from the VCR/DVD combo the TV (or the receiver, if it's being used for video connections). You may have a second cable being used for video, but no audio cables to go with it.


----------

